# Angels in a 60g



## InuGirlTeen (Oct 26, 2008)

How many angels would you put in a 60 gallon aquarium? I know the inch per gallon rule but I also know that it can vary with different kinds of fish.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

one breeding pair or 4-6 young ones with idea that you would keep one pair or trade them for smaller angels if they start to get aggressive


----------



## IAN (Apr 14, 2008)

wow, I guess angles need a big space.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

It kind of depends on the individual. I have 2 angels (super-veils) as big as my hand with fins fins top to bottom as high as my monitor. Each wants to be the only angel in a 55 gallon tank. I've had other pairs that were content with a corner behind a plant guarded only when they were actively breeding. I kind of suggest stocking on the safe side, but individual experience may vary. Certainly its easier to rehome 2 angels displaced by an aggressive breeding pair than 10. I know someone who trades large angels for small angels every year because she loves little angels and doesn't want to deal with aggressive big ones. She prob. makes enough to feed them.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2009)

I agree with emc7's statement of:



> individual experience may vary


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

A 60 gal aquarium would be perfect for a group of 6-8 young angels. Let them grow up together until a pair forms. Move the newlyweds into a smaller aquarium. Enjoy all the baby angels. Trade the adult angels in for some new fish to go into your recently vacated 60 gal tank....


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

how about this many?????????????????????????











ok..it's not a 60 ; it's a 75..


----------



## th3g0t0guy (Jul 9, 2009)

nice loha...um i guess im way overstocked then i have 6 2-3in. angels in a 37 gallon tall eclipse, and out of the six i got one breeding pair so far..and i started out with 6 juvies(1/2in. size) and took them 8 months to start breeding,
wwwwwwwwwwwwwwoooooooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhooooooo
but i do plan on getting rid of the other angels soon ..im gonna give them some more time becuase ive noticed two other interacting with each other

good luck with the 60


----------

